# Yellow River



## teamCRC (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone fished Yellow River lately?It seems likeIhave nothear much about it recently.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I cant say that I have fished it recently but I went about a month ago with my Boy Scout troop on a canoeing trip and the bass fishing wasn't that great probably because of the cold water but in my spare time i still managed to catch a small one


----------

